

The biggest stars in the universe - a visual comparison of heavenly bodies - zizee
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bcz4vGvoxQA&sns=em

======
zizee
I think this video is a great way to start limbering up peoples brains with
regard to the vastness of space.

The scales shown in the video are truly difficult to wrap your head around -
and it's just the size of various stars - it hardly touches on the distances
between star let alone between galaxy superclusters!

